

Show HN: Create a simple and clean button with counter - popasmurf
http://lolbtn.co.uk/

======
sprobertson
Interesting idea, sort of a "component as a service". The name kind of bugs me
but whatever.

If you're like me and automatically hit enter in every text box, you might get
confused when the form resets.

Is there a way to get your button's count through some API?

~~~
popasmurf
Thanks for the feedback!

The name was inspired by a post that gave us the idea, not to say it'll stay
as this. I'm not too sure about this issue you're having, I can't replicate
it.

If you go to
[http://lolbtn.co.uk/YOUR_HASH/stats](http://lolbtn.co.uk/YOUR_HASH/stats) you
can use this as an API. Here is an example:
[http://lolbtn.co.uk/65h8r9/stats](http://lolbtn.co.uk/65h8r9/stats) Edit: We
just created this for you as our first reviewer, as thanks!

~~~
sprobertson
Ah nicely done, you should add that to the success dialog!

For me submitting the form also clears it, so I can't test or change it
anymore. The experience is a bit choppy. Perhaps you can just keep the
settings the same so a button creator can create more iteratively.

------
silvenga
Kind of neat - although the iframe irks me. I wonder if there's a way to do
this easily with JavaScript/AJAX...

